

Twitter AMQP WebSocket Example (no polling) - rubenfonseca
http://blog.0x82.com/2009/12/28/twitter-amqp-websocket-example-no-polling

======
labria
Wow! That's a nice set of buzzwords in one title! =)

~~~
mahmud
His email is root 'at' cpan.org; that just dripps 1338.

